# Sliding compound mitre saw inquiry



## virg (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm looking to purchase a 10'' sliding compound mitre. I'm not looking to spend much money, so something on sale is key. This week sears has one, by Terratek ? Has anyone heard of this brand? Any comments?

http://www.sears.ca/product/terratek-8482-10-sliding-miter-saw-with-laser/09283890?ptag=1


Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you read the reviews on that saw? :thumbdown:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sears has a Craftsman branded sliding compound miter saw (scms) that is regularily on sale for $189. Model number 137.212370. I have had this one for several years and very pleased with it. It only tilts to one side but you can easily work around this.

George


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I would watch craigslist for a decent used saw. I stay away from craftsman anything ever since their tool lineup quality went south.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I would watch craigslist for a decent used saw. I stay away from craftsman anything ever since their tool lineup quality went south.


Well, their lineup quality went south about 40 years ago, if you ask me. In the last couple of years, I think they've made some improvements. A few of the SCMS's look ok to me. In fact, I just bought one (the little 7 1/4). I haven't used it yet, but it's on sale for $99. Can't much complain, if it cuts straight...


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

virg said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking to purchase a 10'' sliding compound mitre. I'm not looking to spend much money, so something on sale is key.
> 
> Thanks


Why then would you look at a saw that costs $360? We must define "much money" differently!  Home Depot has a Ryobi SCMS for $200 and the reviews are much better than the Terratek. Just my 2 cents worth.

Mac


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check these out*

If no price is shown they are out of stock, but pretty much all brands and a price range from $800 to $120:
http://www.miter-saw.net/ :thumbsup: bill

Here's one example:http://www.miter-saw.net/rockwell-rk7138-15-amp-10-inch-sliding-miter-saw/B002CJLUY2ID.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

To all Craftsman bashers...meet me outside.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I would watch craigslist for a decent used saw. I stay away from craftsman anything ever since their tool lineup quality went south.


Please tell us how many and which Craftsman products you have owned and USED over the part 20 to 30 years.

All of my major tools are Craftsman as well as most of the powered hand tools. All of my mechanics tools are Craftsman.

All have performed very well regardless of what some people want to say.

George


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

George, to keep it short I will say that I use their sockets and ratchets. Other than that I stay away from their other tools. How many professionals are out there using crapsman tools? I for sure aren't one of them. I have owned a few drills, nailers, and hand tools all with the craftsman brand. Yes they worked......for a while, but their shortcomings sure came through. Like I said, there is a reason most professional woodworkers and carpenters don't use crapsman.


----------



## virg (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for the advice. After reading more reviews I went with a Mastercraft. Here's hoping it doesn't disapoint!


----------



## JDBraddy (Jun 23, 2010)

Julian the woodnut said:


> George, to keep it short I will say that I use their sockets and ratchets. Other than that I stay away from their other tools. How many professionals are out there using crapsman tools? I for sure aren't one of them. I have owned a few drills, nailers, and hand tools all with the craftsman brand. Yes they worked......for a while, but their shortcomings sure came through. Like I said, there is a reason most professional woodworkers and carpenters don't use crapsman.


According to the receipt, My grandfather bought the Craftsman circular saw in the box on my workbench, on March 21,1951. Then he used it to build my parents a house. He was 60 years old... What a guy eh? 























Still works well enough I used it to cut all the materials to build the workbench it's sitting on.


----------

